# Burstner A575 wintering



## Judd97 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been the proud owner of my A575 for about 4 weeks now. We had our first trip in it at the weekend to Lincolnshire.... it was cold and raining outside and we were toasty warm and dry inside!! What a great motorhome.

I'm trying to drain all the water for the winter. The main tank, grey water, toilet and water heater were easy. However, next to the drain valve for the water heater (which is behind the door for the toilet cassette access) there is also a small "tap". Whereas the water heater drain is on the blue pipe, the tap is on the red pipe. When I opened it with the system full and pressurised.... nothing happened. Does anyone know if it is important?

I'm without a manual - if anyone could direct me to such a thing, that would be great.

Oliver


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If it's a red pipe then it could be the hot water feed from the boiler, you could now have closed it by moving it. I would put it back where it was and forget about it.

Mike


----------

